# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment dverrouiller la case "cach" d'un dossier?

## js8bleu

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai un virus que Kaspersky n'arrive pas  me supprimer. Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu'un connait un moyen de dverrouiller la case "cach" d'un dossier. En effet ce virus cache tous mes dossiers et mme si j'arrive  les affichers il vrrouille la case "cach". Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,
un petit saut par l pour afficher les dossiers cacher.

Si tu as l'emplacement exact du virus, tu peux le supprimer avec le logiciel Unlocker.

Bon courage.

----------


## js8bleu

Merci pi-2r pour ton aide. Je connais dj ce script que j'utilise tout le temps d'ailleurs (mais Merci quand mme) car je crois que le premier but de ce virus est de cacher les dossiers puis de verrouiller l'attribut cach. C'est donc grace  ce dernier que j'arrive  accder  ces dossiers infects. Je vais essayer "ton" logiciel et je te tiens au courant. Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

----------


## Manankasina

Ouvre ton rgistre. Va dans "HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced/Folder/Hidden". Il y a deux cls : vrifie les valeurs suivantes
-NOHIDDEN/CheckedValue : DWORD : 2
-NOHIDDEN/DefaultValue : DWORD : 2
-SHOWALL/CheckedValue : DWORD : 1
-SHOWALL/CheckedValue : DWORD : 2

Si l'une de ces valeurs est change, tu ne pourras pas changer l'option des fichier cachs.

----------


## js8bleu

Bonjour et Merci Manankasina pour ton aide. J'ai bien vrifi dans ma base de registre et tout est normal (enfin selon tes indications). Je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi la case "cach" est verrouille. J'arrive  afficher les fichiers cachs mais pas  enlever l'attribut cach (dsol mais je rappelle au cas o). Merci d'avance.

Au secours!!!

Cordialement.

----------


## vladock

Utilise le DOS et sa commande attrib -h sur ton dossier que tu veux decocher
et tu veras ce que a donne.

 ::king::

----------


## js8bleu

Salut Vladock. Merci pour ton aide. Le attrib -h mais a n'a malheureusement pas march. As-tu une autre proposition? Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

----------


## vladock

Ce que je te proposerait c'est copier ton dossier sur une cl et essayer la manoeuvre sur un autre poste  pour enlever la case  cocher et voir si a passe.

----------


## js8bleu

Salut Vladock. Tu avais raison de me demander de faire une copie sur un autre PC car lorsque je copie les dossiers cachs sur quel PC que ce soit il devient "normal" donc non cach mais lorsque je le recopie sur ma cl il redevient cach. C'est vraiment bizarre. Je ne sais plus quoi penser. Merci de m'clairer.

Cordialement

----------


## Yakko

As-tu essay HijackThis? Cela pourrait peut tre t'aider pour la suppression de ton "virus".

----------


## js8bleu

Salut Yakko,

j'ai effectivement utilis HiJack sans succs. Mais vu le test pass je pense que le problme vient plutt de ma cl du moment o lorsque je copie le dossier verrouill de la cl vers un pc il ne l'est plus et lorsque je le ramne il le redevient. Qu'en pensez-vous? Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

----------


## vladock

Je te demanderais d'essayer quelque chose d'autre,  met des documents sur une cl usb autre que la tienne qui cache les fichiers et branche les  ta machine ou tu branche ta cl; Comme a tu sauras si c'est ta cl ou ton pc qui cache les fichiers. Ensuite dis nous ce qui se passe comme a on pourras plus t'aider.

----------


## js8bleu

Lorsque je mets de nouveaux dossiers sur ma cl, ils sont "normaux" et lorsque je copie aussi des dossiers de mon PC vers une autre cl usb ils sont galement "normaux", je pense que cela est certainement d  ma cl usb. Qu'en penses-tu? Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

----------


## ericdeumo

La question a t pose en 2009. Je suppose que tu as dj la solution.
Je me permets tout de mme de poster ce que j'ai trouver car ayant eu le problme. Ca pourra aider d'autres personnes.
Ainsi, pour afficher automatiquement les fichiers et dossiers cach de la cl USB:
-Lancer l'invite dos en mode administrateur
-Se placer dans la cl (I: si la lettre de la cl est I)
-Taper la commander: attrib /d /s -s -h
Automatiquement, tous les fichiers et dossiers de la cl sont de nouveau affichs.

----------


## topor

Eric,
Je fais ce poste bien tard, mais ton message nous a t trs utile ... et s'avre parfaitement pertinent.
Merci pour cette belle leon sur attrib!
Reste encore  tester sur des DD, j'espre que cela va fonctionner!
Michel

----------


## MissLucioLe

Merci beaucoup Eric de ta rponse!! a m'a vraiment aid!

----------

